# Year of the Mirror



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

I have been so blessed this year with all the mirrors I have caught. 
Carp are so distinct!
































http://cdn.imageserver.c-m-
g.us/ohiogamefishing_com/24/(null)/39922-1400638761.jpg


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That first one is wicked cool lookin!!

What u catch these bad boys on?


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

SMBHooker said:


> That first one is wicked cool lookin!!
> 
> What u catch these bad boys on?



Mostly flavored corn or boilies.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Alex_Combs said:


> Mostly flavored corn or boilies.


What's a boilie?


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

SMBHooker said:


> What's a boilie?



Boilies are essentially boiled dough balls. They come in different sized measured in millimeters. Every flavor you could imagine. 
Originated in Europe, in the UK I would imagine.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Well done Alex. I'm unsure if I've had a Mirror this year. Plenty of time to change that!


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome carp man. I caught my first mirror carp this morning


----------



## Jfields (Jun 3, 2013)

You might have to take me with you some time hahaha. I live in Middletown and target carp almost exclusively. I have access to a lot of places around here that most people don't. Its always nice to learn new spots and methods, especially from someone else who is doing well for themselves.


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Jfields said:


> You might have to take me with you some time hahaha. I live in Middletown and target carp almost exclusively. I have access to a lot of places around here that most people don't. Its always nice to learn new spots and methods, especially from someone else who is doing well for themselves.



PM me! We can meet up soon.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Congrats on the cool Fish Alex, It took me forever to get my 1st


----------



## Jfields (Jun 3, 2013)

Alex_Combs said:


> PM me! We can meet up soon.


I sent you a message. Not sure if it went through, the website timed me out by the time I hit send and made me log back in. It didn't say whether or not it sent.

I'd love to go out sometime and share bait/locations.


----------

